# Rookie smoker



## big bass (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all.

I'm new to smoking and found this site looking for info and decided to join. 

I'm currently in Phoenix AZ area and recently purchased my first smoker.... A Mark West. Yea I know you never heard of it. That's because it was made for a marinade contest and only 10 were made. I got mine off Craigslist for 50 bucks. 

Anyways I've already smoked a couple turkeys and whole chickens and the all turned out great. Looking to do some cheese in the near future. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome to the site.  Nice avatar picture.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I cut my cheese pieces fairly small.  These slices are around 5/8th's inch thick cut off of the end of standard cheese bricks.













DSC04521_zpsdz2r7jsu.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Dec 18, 2015






I use "Ama-Z-N zmoking tubes and pellets for smoke.  These do raise the temperature in the smoker so I wait till I am sure that the smoke chamber temps won't go above about 80* during the smoke.

Best luck













DSC01740_zps2ti7caix.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Dec 18, 2015


----------

